# Official VW Tech help for cam adjuster issue please



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

I was wondering if there are any VW techs on the board who have an intimate knowledge of the W8 cam adjuster system who would be willing to act as a reference to my warranty company. 

They are denying the claim to replace the cam adjusters so I would like some official VW ammunition to provide details on how the adjusters work, and that they are in fact "internally lubricated mechanical parts". 

Otherwise, if you've been through the cam adjuster issue and had the repair covered under an extended warranty, I would also appreciate hearing from you to see how you presented the issue to your warranty company. 

Thanks very much! 

dw


----------



## vertigoeffect (Jul 8, 2004)

*Little off topic*

Who is your warranty company? I would also suggest going through the dealership for this, they should be more than willing to provide the required articulation since they will likely be doing the repairs and getting some business from you. 

-David


----------



## tripwalking (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks Vertigo... the warranty company is Coast to Coast, and believe me, I've been trying to go through my dealer. They have apparently been spending time on it, but said there is nothing else they can do. When I bought the car, I was specifically told that the cam adjusters were covered under the extended warranty I bought through the dealership. Now the warranty company is denying the claim and I'm the one who's on the line. The lady who sold the warranty no longer works there. 

I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has been successful getting this covered under an extended warranty.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

just a fyi, most extended warranty companies only cover "up to" $3000 in repairs on a car before they void your warranty.


----------

